# fascia corner bracket



## Preacher (Feb 7, 2011)

I just replace some fascia on my house and was wanting to put on the corners where they join a bracket that I've seen on newer homes.  I've looked at the "box" stores to no avail.  These brackets, from what I've seen, slip over the fascia corners from the bottom and keep it from separating and I would think water from getting into the ends if you were to caulk the inside before you put it on.  Does anyone know what these brackets are officially called and where can I get them.

First post and thanks for you help ahead of time.

Preacher


----------



## joecaption (Feb 8, 2011)

I've built a few dozen homes, many many additions, 15 garages and have never seen such a thing. Anyway to go look at one of those newer home and take a picture and post it on here so we can figure out what your talking about. Any boxing I've seen is built on site.
You say you had to replace some fascia, if it rotted out why not have someone come cover the whole thing with aluminum coil stock so it will never need to be worked on again. Any siding company can do it for you. We charge $4.00 a ft. to do it on a single story home.


----------



## Preacher (Feb 8, 2011)

Here is a web site that carries something like I am looking for.  Problem is, the companies around that carry their product do not have this and I have sent them an email, but to date have not heard back.  They are the only ones that I've found with this corner, but I know, from looking at other houses there are other "brands" out there because they have a different look.

Hope this helps in identifying what I'm talking about.

Tamlyn

Thanks again for your help.

Preacher


----------



## joecaption (Feb 8, 2011)

Not sure why you would want to install something that looked like that, looks pretty ugly. Everytime I've pulled those off the wood is rotted behind them from trapped water getting in behind them.
If the wood is primed and painted with ext. paint that should be enough to protect it. It would look far better to just cover all of that with coil stock. 
I'd guess that at least 95% of new homes that's how it's done.


----------



## CharlieO (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree with joecation, they are ugly and cause more trouble.
They are made for the person who does not know how to do a wrapped corner properly.
If you paint the facia before installation so you get all sides it will last for years.
coil stock wrap is a great alterative as long as you have a drip edge on your roof and can get the wrap under it.
another alternative is to use pure vinyl facia board such as Azack, a little pricey but will never rot.


----------



## frozenstar (Feb 16, 2011)

Never encountered such yet but I think I totally agree with joe and Charlie.


----------



## reclauser (Jan 1, 2013)

I wish that Preacher Man would look at this site. I know exactly what he has seen and wanted, cause Ive seen it also on a house I sold for someone. Seemed to hold the corners better. IM in need of the same and cannot find it.
May look better if installed on the inside. Guess I will have to make one and then have some one run me off a couple dozen.
Richard


----------

